
C# Light - dustinmoris
https://www.slideshare.net/ScottWlaschin/c-light
======
maxbaines
Interesting and perhaps nice for scripting, beyond that lost me (as said, its
controversial) on using indentation instead of braces.

~~~
dustinmoris
> beyond that lost me

Too bad, because this is more than 6 years old I believe? Since then C# has
been getting closer and closer to the C# shown in the slides and in another
couple years I bet the real C# will be indistinguishable from the C# Light in
the slides. So if you don't like it then you won't enjoy the C# of the future
;)

~~~
maxbaines
No make no mistake I hugely enjoy C#, so much of what is in V8 rocks. I just
do not think braces will be replaced by indentations. Am I missing why that
would be good for readability or space?

